# Freedog K9 Documentary



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Just a short k9 unit documentary with interviews with the officers that I found interesting. Wasn't sure if it's been shared yet. Mods, please remove if it has been


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

That was great  Thank you for posting it


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

The Story about Nitro, completely teared me up. You could see the pain in the guys face. As for the bond. Yep. Pretty much like it is with mine. I'm with my dogs 24/7, LITERALLY but I also know what the guy said that a dog can be replaced. I was brought up the same way that these Officers think. You love the dog, you work the dog but at the end of the day they have a job and they can always be replaced no matter how hard it is, and then the Cycle begins again.


----------



## Jukebox (Mar 11, 2013)

wow, that part about nitro had me tearing up. i had to put down my 13 year old dog in late January. and it was the hardest thing i had to do. i honestly dont remember the last time i cried before that day.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

That was quite cool! Thanks!


----------

